
Ios Pythonista is now featured on Python.org - ablaba
https://www.python.org/download/other/
======
zimpenfish
Pythonista is pretty handy for a lot of things Workflow can't (or would be
nightmarish to) do, especially with the included PIL - I use it for some
custom image stitching (striping N images into 1, for example), fetching URL
information and punting it to Buffer, and various other random little jobs.

